# hogna carolinensis



## cjm1991 (Oct 11, 2008)

Well I got what I was waiting for   I already got tagged but it was completely my fault. But check em out, very aggressive little demons. 










enclosure for one of them


----------



## ErikWestblom (Oct 11, 2008)

Awesome! But imo you should have a bit deeper substrate, so it can burrow.


----------



## cjm1991 (Oct 11, 2008)

Ill add some to it when I get more. One of them is chilling in a large cup with sub. in the bottom. Im going to the local pet store and buying more peat moss tomorrow though.


----------



## crpy (Oct 11, 2008)

they are one of my favs


----------



## lhystrix (Oct 11, 2008)

Do they all look like this one, because this spider is not carolinensis.
It is H. lenta or related species.


----------



## crpy (Oct 11, 2008)

jeff h said:


> Do they all look like this one, because this spider is not carolinensis.
> It is H. lenta or related species.


Imo every time you disagree with what kind of spider it may be without giving an explanation why you dont believe it. So as a favor, can you elaborate on why you dont believe it is not a carolina wolf.
Is it the ocular pattern
Is it because you cant see banding, not all have banding=I have caught huge H. carolinesis in Tex. they were the spp. there was no other gigantic Hogna there that big, I've caught hundreds. In Fl as well, lenta is smaller and way lighter colored than carolinensis, HC get huge and dull gray here as well as med grey. There are no other huge Hogna around here other than georgicola, and they are dark brown.

heck its not the fact it could be another spp.  rather you in the habit of just tapping a thread and saying "no its not" without cognitive explanation.


The same thing with Philodromidae, you said its Pisaurina mira, ok,why, Im honestly curious what it may be, to me I saw no striping, ocular pattern, abdoman, what. You see there will be no validity to your ID of the spiders, if your willing to discuss it on a DISCUSSION FORUM.


----------



## Hamburglar (Oct 11, 2008)

Very nice....  I have plenty of wolfs around here.  I saw one a few years back that was nearly as big as my hand.  Wish I kept it..  anyway...  cant you find peat moss cheaper at a hardware store?  I get a huge cube of it for 6 bucks...


----------



## lhystrix (Oct 12, 2008)

crpy said:


> Imo every time you disagree with what kind of spider it may be without giving an explanation why you dont believe it. So as a favor, can you elaborate on why you dont believe it is not a carolina wolf.
> Is it the ocular pattern
> Is it because you cant see banding, not all have banding=I have caught huge H. carolinesis in Tex. they were the spp. there was no other gigantic Hogna there that big, I've caught hundreds. In Fl as well, lenta is smaller and way lighter colored than carolinensis, HC get huge and dull gray here as well as med grey. There are no other huge Hogna around here other than georgicola, and they are dark brown.
> 
> ...


You've collected hundreds of carolinensis, but you don't recognize an adult male when you see one in other post, and now here you can't recognize this is not carolinensis. There is nothing carolinensis about this spider. The ocular area is wrong, as well as carapace shape, coloration, and markings. Wow, you've collected carolinensis with no ventral leg markings? How come I've never read about it anywhere or seen pictures, because that is certainly a significant find, and it contradicts all published descriptions. In fact, the ventral leg markings are key to the species.

The P. mira I IDed is P. mira because of it's overall morphology, and I know what P. mira looks like. Do you think all P. mira have a light dorsal stripe?
Immature and adult males, and sometimes females, commonly lack a dorsal stripe. Do you believe if a Pisaurina has a dorsal stripe, it is P. mira? Probably.

I 'tap into other threads' just to disagree? Get real. I 'tap in' because when I see a mistake, I try to help correct it. Unfortunately there are many mistakes are in your IDs. You couldn't even recognize a banded Argiope. 

Personally I could care less if you or others believe my IDs. If I don't know about a spider, I don't comment. Checking the validity of my IDs is as easy as the person in possesion of the spider comparing it to existing descriptions and drawings.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok, not getting into the drama, just taking a wild guess at the id, and i very well may be wrong. MAYBE Hogna helluo?


----------



## cjm1991 (Oct 12, 2008)

bobtard said:


> Ok, not getting into the drama, just taking a wild guess at the id, and i very well may be wrong. MAYBE Hogna helluo?


Id say I have to agree with you after doing some comparing.


----------



## Widowman10 (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah, i don't think that's a caro either... just my experience. carry on, all.


----------



## crpy (Oct 12, 2008)

jeff h said:


> You've collected hundreds of carolinensis, but you don't recognize an adult male when you see one in other post, and now here you can't recognize this is not carolinensis. There is nothing carolinensis about this spider. The ocular area is wrong, as well as carapace shape, coloration, and markings. Wow, you've collected carolinensis with no ventral leg markings? How come I've never read about it anywhere or seen pictures, because that is certainly a significant find, and it contradicts all published descriptions. In fact, the ventral leg markings are key to the species.
> 
> The P. mira I IDed is P. mira because of it's overall morphology, and I know what P. mira looks like. Do you think all P. mira have a light dorsal stripe?
> Immature and adult males, and sometimes females, commonly lack a dorsal stripe. Do you believe if a Pisaurina has a dorsal stripe, it is P. mira? Probably.
> ...




I have had many many HCs and other spiders, I love em, and i have been wrong either by quick to post or what ever I can admit it. Yes, you dont have to do a damn thing for me. Your anger seems to go way beyond my "BS", In my opinion, your lack of elaboration on my posts, coupled with your angry attack, your as easy to read as a dime novel, you have egointeruptis, there is a cure though, its called being humble.

 I got out of you more than what I asked, and Im good with that, however I still wonder what spider it is.


----------



## lhystrix (Oct 12, 2008)

crpy:
So now you're a shrink?:wall: 
Don't confuse botheration with 'me being a jerk, angry attacks, egointeruptis' or whatever bs you conjured up. I edited my comment to avoid this crap after waking up from a night of fun, unfortunately not in time, though.
The Stefan thing was based on a comment someone posted in another thread. I don't know Stefan, he's not my 'friend', and he certainly doesn't need my defense. I do greatly appreciate his threads and comments as they're useful and imformative. Can't say that about... *bites tongue*. 

Now, do me favor and move on, crank up the maiden, and don't get bent every time you're corrected. I'm done with this crap so unless you're commenting on the spider, please don't comment here at all. If you have to get the last word in, yell at me, etc, do it in a PM, bucko.

cjm:
As far as H. helluo, the abdominal venter is spotted with black, so check that.
An image of the underside might help.


----------



## crpy (Oct 12, 2008)

Is botheration a word:? 

Anyway, seriously, it would be good to have a pictorial ventral key, I have two small Hogna, I believe , that have the black ventral abdoman, they are sandy yellow/brown on top. I'm thinking lenta, but when I get a camera of course allot of questions will be solved.


----------

